# Sentinel System Driver?



## gamecubefan77 (Jul 18, 2005)

What is it? I just found it today in my add/remove programs.

Does it have something to do with my firewire card or Adobe Premiere?


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

It is used for LPT and USB sucurity devices. Best that I could find...


----------

